# TiVo Bolt is making me sad!



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

So I get a little email from TiVo teasing me about Star Trek...



> LIVE LONG AND TIVO!
> Star Trek fans, TiVo makes it easy to join the Federation. Star Trek Beyond comes out later this month and there's a new TV series airing in January 2017. Until then, use our OnePass feature to find your favorite movies and TV series, like Star Trek and Star Trek: The Next Generation, on Netflix and Hulu. Set up a OnePass and boldly go where no man has gone before.


Except I won't be able to watch the new TV series on my TiVo. From what I understand it's only available on CBS All Access, and that's not available on the TiVo. :down:

I wish my TiVo Bolt would support more streaming services.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

No one can say what streaming apps will be on TiVo Bolt in 2017 when that Star Trek series debuts; it's a little early to get weepy about it not having CBS All Access now.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

So? Get a device that has CBS. There is nothing magical about watching it on a TiVo. In fact, it appears TiVo has more issues with streaming apps than, say, a Roku.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Don't be sad. Get a Roku, Fire TV, Fire TV stick, Apple TV, Chromecast, etc. A Fire Stick was only $25 from Amazon last week. By 2017, it will probably be $10. If you want tons of apps, one of the above is going to be far better than Tivo for that. If you don't like switching inputs, get a universal remote. That puts every device one button press away, far less effort than digging through Tivo's menus. Roku's 3000+streaming apps should make you a little happier (and probably fatter (blog reference)) than the dozen or so on Tivo.

But I do see your point about Tivo promoting something you can't even watch on Tivo. Quite ironic. Maybe this is a hint that the do plan to add some more streaming. Hope so.

CBS is trying really hard to go it alone with streaming, but I think they will ultimately fail. They just don't have enough content, Start Trek included, to justify the price IMO.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

mdavej said:


> Don't be sad. Get a Roku, Fire TV, Fire TV stick, Apple TV, Chromecast, etc. A Fire Stick was only $25 from Amazon last week. By 2017, it will probably be $10. If you want tons of apps, one of the above is going to be far better than Tivo for that. If you don't like switching inputs, get a universal remote. That puts every device one button press away, far less effort than digging through Tivo's menus. Roku's 3000+streaming apps should make you a little happier (and probably fatter (blog reference)) than the dozen or so on Tivo.
> 
> But I do see your point about Tivo promoting something you can't even watch on Tivo. Quite ironic. Maybe this is a hint that the do plan to add some more streaming. Hope so.
> 
> CBS is trying really hard to go it alone with streaming, but I think they will ultimately fail. They just don't have enough content, Start Trek included, to justify the price IMO.


Is there a price for CBS All Access?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

lujan said:


> Is there a price for CBS All Access?


Last time I checked, it was around $6/month. That's almost as much as Hulu or Prime, both of which have far more content. No thank you CBS.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

My daughter is probably going to get CBS All Access. She is setting up new cable /internet service for the first time, and it's $78 more a month for TV and internet, than just internet service. So it's more economical to get Hulu and CBS. She primarily watches the big network prime time shows, but she is out of antenna range.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Last time I checked, it was around $6/month. That's almost as much as Hulu or Prime, both of which have far more content. No thank you CBS.


That is a lot. I only paid around $1.50 per month when I got over four years of Hulu. My subscription is good until Spring 2020.And with Amazon I use shipping, cloud storage, and music as part of Prime. So you get a lot for the $99 a year. I'm sure I'll sign up for CBS All Access, but only to watch the Star Trek series. Once the season is over then I will cancel CBS All Access until the next season. WHich is what I do with HBO and Starz shows too.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

The only advantage of TiVo for streaming is that it can output 24p encodes as a 24Hz signal for Netflix, Amazon, VUDU, Hulu, YouTube and Plex, if that matters to you. Very, very few other devices can do that.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mikeyts said:


> The only advantage of TiVo for streaming is that it can output 24p encodes as a 24Hz signal for Netflix, Amazon, VUDU, Hulu, YouTube and Plex, if that matters to you. Very, very few other devices can do that.


Yup. 24p is almost the ONLY good thing about streaming on TiVo relative to other platforms. The Nvidia Shield TV (a high-end Android TV box) can stream at 24p but apparently doesn't have a global 24p preference setting, so it has to be repeatedly enable (I think). Ugh. It's weird how TiVo has been able to get that little detail right but almost none of the dedicated streaming devices out there have.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mdavej said:


> Last time I checked, it was around $6/month. That's almost as much as Hulu or Prime, both of which have far more content. No thank you CBS.


I completely agree. It's true that CBS has been the highest-rated broadcast net for awhile now (largely on the strength of hourlong crime shows that skew in their appeal toward the elderly) but I just don't see how CBS All Access (which apparently is riddled with forced ads) can be worth $6 when Hulu (with limited ads) offers all the content from NBC, ABC and Fox -- plus a growing slate of premium-quality original series, plus uncut ad-free Hollywood films from Paramount, MGM and Lionsgate -- for just $8. CBS makes their premium Showtime service available as a $9 add-on to Hulu. They should make CBS available as a $3 or $4 add-on as well.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I've got good news and bad news for you dthmj. The good news is you CAN stream the new Star Trek from Netflix on your Bolt. The bad news is you have to move to another country.

https://www.dslreports.com/shownews...e-Global-Streaming-Rights-to-Star-Trek-137437


----------

